# ISO tips for (previously frozen) Tuna Steak



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all!  DH, ever the adventurous shopper, brought home, ahem, "Previously frozen sashimi yellowfin ahi tuna steak" (from the label).  What the heck do I do with it?  It looks beautiful, but since it was previously frozen, I would hesitate to eat it raw.  

Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Hi all!  DH, ever the adventurous shopper, brought home, ahem, "Previously frozen sashimi yellowfin ahi tuna steak" (from the label).  What the heck do I do with it?  It looks beautiful, but since it was previously frozen, I would hesitate to eat it raw.
> 
> Thanks!



I would hesitate to eat it raw if it hasn't been frozen. Freezing, if done long enough and cold enough, kills any parasites.


----------



## Alix (Apr 16, 2011)

Get a frying pan REALLY hot, sear the sides and keep the center quite rare. Mmmmmm. Serve with wasabi mayo or a squeeze of lemon and cayenne. Delish.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 16, 2011)

Or do what AB did on one of his shows and use a charcoal chimney starter to put a good high heat sear to it. Just lay a grate from another grill on top of the starter. About a minute per side and use a fork, not a flipper, to lift separate from the grate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2011)

Should I marinate it?  Teriyaki with coarse pepper, oil or butter?  Def will sear in a hot cast iron pan.  Weather sucks here, windy and snow earlier!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> I would hesitate to eat it raw if it hasn't been frozen. Freezing, if done long enough and cold enough, kills any parasites.



Taxlady, you are totally right.  I knew that at some point. Duh me.


----------



## Alix (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't marinate, just sear and season and eat.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 16, 2011)

Sear it! Slice it. Make a light "dipping" sauce. Shred some diakon, carrots and Persian cukes. Chop some green onions. Use Boston lettuce leaves as a wrapper.

Smear some kimchi base on the bottom of the lettuce leaf, add a piece of tuna, top with vegis, drizzle on a little "dipping" sauce and enjoy the "taco".

Craig


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 17, 2011)

Tuna steak was outstanding!  Took your advice, quick sear in a bit of butter and oil after a sprinkle of s and p, 2 minutes each side.  Lite soy sauce and pickled ginger on the side.  Rare, and delish!  And now it's gone.  Sigh...


----------



## jennyema (Apr 17, 2011)

Alix said:


> Don't marinate, just sear and season and eat.



Season before you sear, IMO

Good eatin!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep.  Sea salt and coarse ground pepper I pressed in on all sides.  

Have never heard of charcoal chimney cooking directly on the chimney a la AB.  Intriguing!

Great advice from this site!  Thanks!


----------

